# Bonnie Hunter's Split Nine Patch



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

At long last, I finished this quilt. It was all I could do to make myself keep working on it.

I have discovered that while I LOVE scrappy quilts, they need to be controlled scrappy. I like one or 2 fabrics that are the same place throughout the quilt to tie it all together.

This one for example, had I used just one fabric for all the neutral, and left the rest scrappy, I would have loved it. But this is just too much for me.

I've named the quilt "Banjo". You can probably guess what I mean 

I used 3.5 inch squares instead of 2.5. The quilt finished out at 108 x 108.



















I also just finished the coordinating wall hanging for my sewing room to match all the covers I made.



















I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, I love the scrappiness of it! It is beautiful. I think your neutrals are subtle enough that they work really well together.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow I love your scrappy quilt. It is one of my favorites that you have done. Now if you ever get bored with that quilt, it can be shipped my way. I love all the colors that you used with the neutrals and the dark's. To me, that is a scrappy quilt.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls. I just can't quite warm up to this one. Hubby likes it, so I'll have to decide to keep it or gift it away.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love both of them, and agree that the neutrals you used are close enough in value they don't take away from the quilt. Now... had you used Bonnie's definition of neutral, I'd be singing a different song.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The best part with quilts, it's so easy to rehome them if you decide it's not what you were hoping for.

I really like the various shades of neutral, it's the other colors in the quilt that don't do it for me. I do like the pattern, wondering how it would work with just darker shades of red/purple/blue. No lighter shades, and no green/yellow/brown shades. 

I guess I like controlled scrappy too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL Amen MacyBaby!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the split 9-patch, well I love BOTH of them. 

I like your 9 patch better than the one I did. I used light prints as some of the lights in mine and it was too busy. It didn't hurt at all to give the top away. :hair

If I ever make another one, I'll definitely use quiet neutrals.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love your split 9 patch. The colors remind me of a stained glass window.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Loved the quilts and I would find it hard to part with either one of them.


----------

